
New $14 esp32 VGA/mouse/keyboard/VT100 computer capable of running micropython - andrewstuart
The machine has 8MB PSRAM so it can run micropython: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.micropython.org&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;esp32&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;intro.html<p>Videos of it in action:<p>Network terminal: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=n5c27-y5tm4&amp;t=154s<p>Collision detection: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=q3OPSq4HhDE<p>Double buffering: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=TRQcIiWQCJw<p>Space Invaders: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LL8J7tjxeXA<p>Video modes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Urp0rPukjzE&amp;t=7s<p>Github repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fdivitto&#x2F;FabGL<p>Link to buy the machine: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aliexpress.com&#x2F;item&#x2F;TTGO-VGA32-V1-1-Controller-PS-2-Mouse-And-Keyboard-Controller-Graphics-Library-Game-Engine-And&#x2F;33014937190.html
======
andrewstuart
Specs of the esp32 from wikipedia:

CPU: Xtensa dual-core (or single-core) 32-bit LX6 microprocessor, operating at
160 or 240 MHz and performing at up to 600 DMIPS

Ultra low power (ULP) co-processor

Memory: 520 KiB SRAM

Wireless connectivity:

Wi-Fi: 802.11 b/g/n

Bluetooth: v4.2 BR/EDR and BLE

Peripheral interfaces:

12-bit SAR ADC up to 18 channels

2 × 8-bit DACs

10 × touch sensors (capacitive sensing GPIOs)

4 × SPI

2 × I²S interfaces

2 × I²C interfaces

3 × UART

SD/SDIO/CE-ATA/MMC/eMMC host controller

SDIO/SPI slave controller

Ethernet MAC interface with dedicated DMA and IEEE 1588 Precision Time
Protocol support

CAN bus 2.0

Infrared remote controller (TX/RX, up to 8 channels)

Motor PWM

LED PWM (up to 16 channels)

Hall effect sensor

Ultra low power analog pre-amplifier

Security:

IEEE 802.11 standard security features all supported, including WFA, WPA/WPA2
and WAPI

Secure boot

Flash encryption 1024-bit OTP, up to 768-bit for customers

Cryptographic hardware acceleration: AES, SHA-2, RSA, elliptic curve
cryptography (ECC), random number generator (RNG)

Power management:

Internal low-dropout regulator

Individual power domain for RTC

5μA deep sleep current

Wake up from GPIO interrupt, timer, ADC measurements, capacitive touch sensor
interrupt

~~~
geezerjay
Aren't OrangePi Zero devboards more bang for the buck?

 _Edit_ : why are you downvoting a honest question?

~~~
shifto
Totally different use-case.

------
Zanni
Just copying the whole post to make the links active:

The machine has 8MB PSRAM so it can run micropython:
[https://docs.micropython.org/en/latest/esp32/tutorial/intro....](https://docs.micropython.org/en/latest/esp32/tutorial/intro.html)
Videos of it in action:

Network terminal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5c27-y5tm4&t=154s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5c27-y5tm4&t=154s)

Collision detection:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3OPSq4HhDE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3OPSq4HhDE)

Double buffering:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRQcIiWQCJw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRQcIiWQCJw)

Space Invaders:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8J7tjxeXA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8J7tjxeXA)

Video modes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urp0rPukjzE&t=7s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urp0rPukjzE&t=7s)

Github repo:
[https://github.com/fdivitto/FabGL](https://github.com/fdivitto/FabGL)

Link to buy the machine: [https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TTGO-
VGA32-V1-1-Controller-P...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TTGO-
VGA32-V1-1-Controller-PS-2-Mouse-And-Keyboard-Controller-Graphics-Library-
Game-Engine-And/33014937190.html)

~~~
matt_trentini
Of course, while 8MB of PSRAM is really _nice_ , it's not _necessary_ for
MicroPython which can operate without any PSRAM - the onboard 520KB RAM on the
ESP32 is fine.

------
metildaa
Why wouldn't you save a few bucks and get a full ARM board that can run
mainline Linux?
[https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32603308880.html](https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32603308880.html)

~~~
andrewstuart
Get both and have fun!

It's a fun hobbyist computer, not a technical shootout.

There's a community of esp32 users who like making small devices do cool
things.

~~~
dplgk
Where's the community? Interested to see what they're building.

~~~
andrewstuart
Search YouTube for esp32 - many videos and makers working with it.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/esp32/](https://www.reddit.com/r/esp32/)

Search Twitter for esp32

[https://docs.micropython.org/en/latest/esp32/tutorial/intro....](https://docs.micropython.org/en/latest/esp32/tutorial/intro.html)

There's lots going on.

------
Koshkin
This is perfect, there is little fun in having to deal with HDMI and,
especially, USB. Impressive, too!

------
xenospn
Perfect! Now what about 3G/LTE?

~~~
YaBa
Who cares about 3G, the real question is... can it run Doom?

~~~
rz2k
Of course it runs Doom.[1] I don't think there are any esp32 boards that come
with support for cellular networks, but there are esp32 boards that come with
support for LoRa, which does low power, long range (miles), slow speed radio
communication.

[1]
[https://youtube.com/results?search_query=doom+esp32](https://youtube.com/results?search_query=doom+esp32)

